# Gheenoe vs Skiff



## Backcountry 16

Pierson said:


> I may catch some flak for this one but please enlighten me...... Let me start out by saying I have not been in a gheenoe that was powered by anything other than my own paddle, so I really don't have an idea of what they are capable of. Just seeing these gheenoes in the classified sections with people asking 3, 4, 5, even over 8K for a gheenoe literally blows my mind! If you had at least 5k to spend on a boat, please tell me why you would buy a gheenoe over say a used Mitzi, IBP, Stumpknocker, or even a Carolina Skiff. If a bad ass brand new tricked out gheenoe was at most 3 or 4K I could see maybe why it would be worth it but otherwise why wouldn't you want a skiff? Not trying to be malicious here, I just really feel like I'm missing something....


Your not missing anything I also would pick one of these over a gheenoe also.


----------



## 994

I went with a LT25 after looking at Skimmer and Ankona. Never considered a Carolina Skiff or stumpknocker. I kept it as simple, open, and light as possible and went with a 20hp on the back. I primarily sight fish with a fly rod, but I also like to go shrimping, gig some flounder every once in a while, bang into some pylons when sheepshead fishing, drag it over some islands to get to a secluded bay, etc. I wanted more of a "river boat" that I won't cry about getting dirty or scuffed.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Are they asking that for a Gheenoe, or for a Gheenoe with a motor, trailer, and accessories? Some motors command a premium. Older 2 stroke Yamaha's in good shape can bring big money, due to power and weight savings. I have an older Yamaha that I could sell for more than I paid for it, and I've had the motor for over 12 yrs lol, it's a bit silly really, but just how it is.
Also Gheenoe style boats are very capable, while they don't have the dry/soft ride, they will shame most other boats (even the big money ones) when it comes to getting into super shallow water, as long as the weight has been kept reasonable. As @mosquitolaGOON pointed out you don't have to cringe every gouge and scrape you put in one either.


----------



## Pierson

Okay so I can see that a gheenoe would be a great river boat, also a great solo skiff that you wouldn't mind getting a little scuffed. Throw a small outboard on it and keep it an open concept and I would imagine the price point for what you get makes sense. What I am really referring to are the guys who put a nice outboard, jack plate, powepole, trolling motor, center console, and spend a fortune on a little boat that cant handle open water and can fish only two people max. You are obviously serious about fishing if you outfit a boat like that. Why wouldn't you get a skiff that has a wide beam, higher sides, and can fit an extra buddy or two that costs literally the same. Keeping a gheenoe minimal and cheap makes sense to me, adding 5k or more of accessories on one does not.


----------



## crboggs

My brother-n-law has an old 15' Gheenoe with a 9.9 on it. I've considered liberating it from him since I sold the flats boat. But then, my main goal is something cheap and light that I can use to get to wade spots and explore backwaters with. I guess it depends on what you need it for...

Alternatively, I'll keep saving my nickles and dimes for a tunnel skiff tiller rig.


----------



## Ethan_W

It's definitely a purpose built boat. I can see what you mean about the $10k plus LT25 crowd. That definitely seems like a niche market. Going 40 miles per hour in a canoe does seem pretty fun though. You find me a used Mitzi boat/motor/trailer for 5k that's not a total pile of shit and I'll be the first one in line!


----------



## Pierson

Ethan_W said:


> You find me a used Mitzi boat/motor/trailer for 5k that's not a total pile of shit and I'll be the first one in line!


They pop up on here for sure! Great boats that really do sell for cheap.


----------



## jmrodandgun

Pierson said:


> They pop up on here for sure! Great boats that really do sell for cheap.


Can I get an 1/8th of whatever you're smoking? I would like to give it a try.


----------



## Pierson

jmrodandgun said:


> Can I get an 1/8th of whatever you're smoking? I would like to give it a try.


Okay so maybe $5000 is a slight exaggeration but here are just a few that went up for cheap and were open to best offers...I got my Mitzi for $6,800 from this site. So maybe not $5,000 exactly, but certainly cheap.

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/01-mitzi-15-w-02-merc-40-2-stroke-4-sale.39557/
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/sold-for-sale-mitzi-15.6303/
https://www.microskiff.com/threads/2003-mitzi-skiff-15.9284/


----------



## LowHydrogen

I think another aspect of it, is that Gheenoe boats have somewhat of a cult following in FL. They have been around forever with very few changes (I had one for my first boat when I was a young kid), and while they don't have the lines of an old Hewes they're part of FL fishing and boating history. I think of them as the KLR 650 of inshore boats, not superior to any "single purpose" boat but more than decent a quite a few things and easy on the wallet. 
The bulk of the tricked out rigs you see, are probably owned by enthusiasts (there are more than you'd think). These boats will likely be picked up by other enthusiasts. If you look at it from a following standpoint, just compare the content on the East Cape forum compared to the Gheenoe forum. Before I'm shelled by the East Cape boys, or the Gheenoe Army, I am not comparing the boats, just the following each manufacturer has. Obviously EC has not been around as long so it's not an apples to apples deal....etc


----------



## Pierson

LowHydrogen said:


> I think another aspect of it, is that Gheenoe boats have somewhat of a cult following in FL. They have been around forever with very few changes (I had one for my first boat when I was a young kid), and while they don't have the lines of an old Hewes they're part of FL fishing and boating history. I think of them as the KLR 650 of inshore boats, not superior to any "single purpose" boat but more than decent a quite a few things and easy on the wallet.
> The bulk of the tricked out rigs you see, are probably owned by enthusiasts (there are more than you'd think). These boats will likely be picked up by other enthusiasts. If you look at it from a following standpoint, just compare the content on the East Cape forum compared to the Gheenoe forum. Before I'm shelled by the East Cape boys, or the Gheenoe Army, I am not comparing the boats, just the following each manufacturer has. Obviously EC has not been around as long so it's not an apples to apples deal....etc


This makes perfect sense. I was aware of the cult following.....they flock in numbers to the everglades and the lagoon. So it's a 'to each their own' kinda thing at the end of the day, as is everything in fishing.


----------



## Canoeman

I live in Jacksonville and own an LT25. If I lived in Tampa or Miami and ran open water I would not own this boat, but for what I do it is perfect. I fly fish shallow creeks and run the ICW so the flat bottom works well. Often I wish for a V hull and a flared bow, since I have to slow down for every boat and jet ski that passes. However, when you're pushing 70 years, poling a lightweight stable boat is a pleasure and my highway mileage is great also. We do have social gatherings and campouts and the "cult" following is large enough that I will have no trouble selling the boat. If I was to make another purchase, it would be a Shadowcast and the only thing holding me back is that it won't float quite as shallow.


----------



## WhiteDog70810

You are trying to compare apples and oranges. A Gheenoe LT25 is most comparable to a ECC Gladesman/Glide, HB Glades Skiff or an Ankona Shadowcast 16 IMO, not the others you mentioned. Most of them have >1' more beam at comparable lengths! 

First, compare the dimensions and weight of a Gheenoe to the others you listed. You have to pay extra for a technical poling skiff or accept the compromises of an aluminum jonboat get something comparable. When you want to pole super shallow and you can't justify any of the poling skiffs listed above, a 56"x16' 270# Gheenoe LT25 will do the job better than:

70"x16' 310# Alumacraft 1648 jonboat 
70"x15'10" 470# Mitzi 16
66"x16'2" 550# Stumpknocker 164
72"x16' wide 600# IPB Inshore
64"x15'8" 653# Carolina J CC 16

These boats all do lots of things better than a Gheenoe, so don't take this as a claim that Gheenoes are the best thing since sliced bread.

A good motor is a good motor no matter what it is hanging on and you will pay for it. Ditto for a good trailer. Regarding setting a Gheenoe up with every bell and whistle, I don't understand that either. Since the main attraction of a Gheenoe is its simplicity IMO, I'd keep one simple if it were me, but I guess when a Gheenoe is the only boat you own, you just add the features you want until you can afford your dream machine.

Nate


----------



## Ethan_W

^ this guy pretty much hit the nail on the head.


----------



## jimsmicro

I have bout 5 years of seriously fishing both a highsider and a Classic. Both boats were wet but the Classic handled bigger water way better and was faster with the larger motor. It never felt dangerous except in really big water or around really big boats, but they are a serious compromise boat. They lack room and deep water manners. I rock a Sea Ark 1660 now and don't miss the Gheenoe a bit. It does almost everything the Gheenoe did but better and faster.


----------



## SWFLrunner

Gheenoes come in different models/price points. An LT will be more capable than a Classic, which is more capable than a Highsider, so there's alot of difference there, I've owned them all. 
After you spend some time with them the purpose works for you or it doesn't, when it does it's hard to beat. I've been known to push the limits of the hull design and comfort aside I'm always surprised what they can do and survive, that's probably a big factor in the fandom.

I get it, but the market drives the price points, look around there's a reason they sell for what they do. I see some listed for way to high and they typically sit until a dose of reality sets in.

Would I like to own the Whip for sale in the classifieds -yes, can I afford it or justify it - no. So the price point's a factor for what you get. If I put a scratch in something like that I would probably be sick, not so much on the Gheenoe. If you have one and want to trade straight up let me know though.

I can only tell you why I personally chose the LT and some of the other models mentioned do the same thing:
Light < - big factor
Big enough to fish 2 comfortable, ride three easy.
Able to dirt launch easily even with the increased size of the LT over the smaller models. <-big factor
Fits in my small garage, can roll the trailer around with one hand. <- big factor
Needs low horsepower to get around.
Looks good to me.
Low maintenance.
Built solid even though it's built to a price point.
Shallow capable
Very stable at rest
Not the best poler but hey you can't have everything.


----------



## jrasband

I agree the decked out gheenoes make me cringe. I run an NMZ because it's cheap and I like to fish solo in tiny creeks. It's a simple and dirt cheap setup so i don't worry about anything. We just got back from the Eveglades and Pine Island and caught as many fish as we would have in any boat.


----------



## jrasband

These boats are really fun too just not much to stress about.


----------



## noeettica

You need 2 Gheenoes ! a 13 footer to fling around in Creeks 

And an LT or Classic to do near shore ...

Great thing is you can have the two for less than the price of a SNOB model skiff Lol !!!


----------



## CPurvis

Agree


WhiteDog70810 said:


> You are trying to compare apples and oranges. A Gheenoe LT25 is most comparable to a ECC Gladesman/Glide, HB Glades Skiff or an Ankona Shadowcast 16 IMO, not the others you mentioned. Most of them have >1' more beam at comparable lengths!
> 
> First, compare the dimensions and weight of a Gheenoe to the others you listed. You have to pay extra for a technical poling skiff or accept the compromises of an aluminum jonboat get something comparable. When you want to pole super shallow and you can't justify any of the poling skiffs listed above, a 56"x16' 270# Gheenoe LT25 will do the job better than:
> 
> 70"x16' 310# Alumacraft 1648 jonboat
> 70"x15'10" 470# Mitzi 16
> 66"x16'2" 550# Stumpknocker 164
> 72"x16' wide 600# IPB Inshore
> 64"x15'8" 653# Carolina J CC 16
> 
> These boats all do lots of things better than a Gheenoe, so don't take this as a claim that Gheenoes are the best thing since sliced bread.
> 
> A good motor is a good motor no matter what it is hanging on and you will pay for it. Ditto for a good trailer. Regarding setting a Gheenoe up with every bell and whistle, I don't understand that either. Since the main attraction of a Gheenoe is its simplicity IMO, I'd keep one simple if it were me, but I guess when a Gheenoe is the only boat you own, you just add the features you want until you can afford your dream machine.
> 
> Nate


 Agreed! I am in a 1436 Jon right now. I have a powerpole micro, 20' stiffy hybrid pushpole, rtic roto cooler and a Raymarine dragonfly pro 7. I spent the money on the accessories not for the Jon boat but more for the boat I plan on getting in the next year.


----------



## Big Dog

So here's my take on the Gheenoe's
I ordered a new decked out LT25 at New Years. So I should be putting it in the water next week! Most people laugh at my purchase but my thoughts are this . It's the boat I wanted for my intended uses, simplicity and easy maintenance. By the time it's all said and done I spent 12k on boat motor trailer and options all things new
Does it seem extreme- yes but for me it works


----------



## predacious

I made the same reply to a different thread


Check out www.piranhaboatworks.com

They're building a skinny water skiff - nice looking set up

Price is right too


----------



## HBFanatic

We have a Geenoe LT Raptor. Loaded with trolling motor , livewell and micro anchor. It is great for inland waterway and creeks. It runs on spit. We stay out of Open water. Have the HB Waterman for that


----------



## HBFanatic

HBFanatic said:


> We have a Geenoe LT Raptor. Loaded with trolling motor , livewell and micro anchor. It is great for inland waterway and creeks. It runs on spit. We stay out of Open water. Have the HB Waterman for that


----------



## Mike C

So, 
I'll jump into this discussion. 
I've owned a NMZ for right at two years. 
It went from a paddler (Just once), to being pushed around by a 45lb motor guide. A few weeks later it got a 6hp Johnson and the TM went on front.
Next were a couple of swivel seats. 
At about the 6 month point, I ran across a deal on a remote set up 25 Johnson. 
That went on and a week later, on went a Bob's micro. 
Added a recirc pump to the little livewell along with a switch panel and LED nav lights. Christmas day brought a Helix-7.
A few weeks back the wife and I tried to get out to Weedon from coffee pot bayou. Light winds and clear skies. Add in a ton of boat traffic and it got dangerous real quick. 
I made the decision that day to get a different shallow water boat. 
I Now have a Hewes Tailfisher and the Gheenoe will be up for sale in a week or so. 
I don't regret the change


----------



## zlenart

Mike C said:


> So,
> I'll jump into this discussion.
> I've owned a NMZ for right at two years.
> It went from a paddler (Just once), to being pushed around by a 45lb motor guide. A few weeks later it got a 6hp Johnson and the TM went on front.
> Next were a couple of swivel seats.
> At about the 6 month point, I ran across a deal on a remote set up 25 Johnson.
> That went on and a week later, on went a Bob's micro.
> Added a recirc pump to the little livewell along with a switch panel and LED nav lights. Christmas day brought a Helix-7.
> A few weeks back the wife and I tried to get out to Weedon from coffee pot bayou. Light winds and clear skies. Add in a ton of boat traffic and it got dangerous real quick.
> I made the decision that day to get a different shallow water boat.
> I Now have a Hewes Tailfisher and the Gheenoe will be up for sale in a week or so.
> I don't regret the change


Coming out of Coffee Pot and a lot of those points on the way to Weedon can get pretty hairy in any small skiff, you definitely made the right choice if that's where you usually launch.


----------



## Mike C

I normally don't even fish the west side. Now that I have the Hewes, I can pretty much fish wherever I want inside the bay. If it gets rather windy, I won't be anchoring up on a wreck, but that's the price to pay for having a skinny water boat.
At least I won't get sunk from a boat wake


----------



## 994

Mike C said:


> So,
> I'll jump into this discussion.
> I've owned a NMZ for right at two years.
> It went from a paddler (Just once), to being pushed around by a 45lb motor guide. A few weeks later it got a 6hp Johnson and the TM went on front.
> Next were a couple of swivel seats.
> At about the 6 month point, I ran across a deal on a remote set up 25 Johnson.
> That went on and a week later, on went a Bob's micro.
> Added a recirc pump to the little livewell along with a switch panel and LED nav lights. Christmas day brought a Helix-7.
> A few weeks back the wife and I tried to get out to Weedon from coffee pot bayou. Light winds and clear skies. Add in a ton of boat traffic and it got dangerous real quick.
> I made the decision that day to get a different shallow water boat.
> I Now have a Hewes Tailfisher and the Gheenoe will be up for sale in a week or so.
> I don't regret the change


Yes I'm sure it got dangerous. You put a 25 hp motor on the transom of a canoe rated for 9.9hp. I'm sure you were well over the weight capacity too.


----------



## CHS on the FLY

Pierson said:


> I may catch some flak for this one but please enlighten me...... Let me start out by saying I have not been in a gheenoe that was powered by anything other than my own paddle, so I really don't have an idea of what they are capable of. Just seeing these gheenoes in the classified sections with people asking 3, 4, 5, even over 8K for a gheenoe literally blows my mind! If you had at least 5k to spend on a boat, please tell me why you would buy a gheenoe over say a used Mitzi, IBP, Stumpknocker, or even a Carolina Skiff. If a bad ass brand new tricked out gheenoe was at most 3 or 4K I could see maybe why it would be worth it but otherwise why wouldn't you want a skiff? Not trying to be malicious here, I just really feel like I'm missing something....


Draft, speed, and stability just to name a few. My Gheenoe will go faster, use less fuel, get in narrower creeks and is considerably more stable than a Glide, IBP or Micro.


----------



## HBFanatic

LT with a 25 hp is safe in big boat traffic if u are not a wake jumper.


----------



## SWFLrunner

I ran from Sutherland Bayou to the North tip of Anclote on a direct line Saturday morning. Wind was pretty stiff right out of the North, waves were breaking over the South Anclote bar. At no time was I or the LT in any jeopardy. Bumpy and little damp yea but held 15 mph in that slop. 

Not all the models are even close to the same.


----------



## Mike C

25 is way over. If I weighed 250 instead of 200, the weight offset would be the same.
The issue was really the rolling wakes and how they kept trying to come over the stern


----------



## CHS on the FLY

Mike C said:


> 25 is way over. If I weighed 250 instead of 200, the weight offset would be the same.
> The issue was really the rolling wakes and how they kept trying to come over the stern


My LT 25 is rated for a 25hp.


----------



## SWFLrunner

HBFanatic said:


> LT with a 25 hp is safe in big boat traffic if u are not a wake jumper.


Nice Raptor and it's the right color.


----------



## HBFanatic

U know it's how u run the boat and what u feel safe in. I have a HB Waterman and a Whipray. Different boats for different use
The gheenoe LT goes where they can't. We don't run open water in the Cape Fear River. If forced too, we run the edge in shallow water.


----------



## jmercer

A nice alternative is the mini rip. It is a hybrid gheenoe/river hawk.

I put a 15 2 stroke on it and it is great!


----------



## paint it black

I have owned a few Gheenoe's, and while they can be fun, they are definitely not a skiff. I don't understand why some guys trick them out as much as they do, it's like hooking up a Toyota Corolla, at the end of the day, you're still in a canoe. I used my Highsider to fish NMZ's and it was great for that. Simply push poling and paddling, no outboard. I'd run one with a 15hp and it's a nice little rig to jump around small areas. Let me see you get caught in a storm in one and you're done. I have many friends that have flipped their Gheenoes. I definitely think they have their place, and space in the market. There's a reason they have a cult like following. However, you won't see me spend my money on one. What I did like about the Gheenoe crowd was the people at the Rally's were super cool. There's a sense of community, everyone comes together and shows what they've done to their 'noes. They have their "boat shows" at the rallies where everyone votes on their favorite and the winner gets a prize. That's why you end up with guys tricking them way out. I think it's moreso about the people than the actual product.


----------



## southerncannuck

I've had a 15'4" for a year now. It's pretty basic. A live well, trolling motor with a Mercury 9.9. It's a wonderful boat for protected waters. It is better for solo fishing than two up.

I decided on the Gheenoe due to it's light weight and low cost. I can tow it with a Honda Fit and it's very easy to pole around the shallows. Oddly enough the cost difference between a new boat made to my specs and a nice used one was only a few thousand dollars so I went new.

I love the boat and fish it twice a week.

PS, my previous boat was a 25' Grady White center console.


----------

